# Can I get an I.D.



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Location Eastern Brazil.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

lools like a sanchezi to me..............bu everyone else say compressus................man i need to swat up some more...................


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Body shape looks compressus group to me. I would say S. compresss or S. altuvei......I am leaning toward compressus though.

Edit: I didnt see the collection point. I would say S. compressus.


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Body shape looks compressus group to me. I would say S. compresss or S. altuvei......I am leaning toward compressus though.


Thanks Grosse Gurk, I think he is a Compressus or a Compressus group member. He grew a little thats why I was checking.


----------

